# شرح برنامج الـ OrCAD PSpice (فيديو)



## Eng_Bandar (9 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
شرح برنامج الـ OrCAD PSpice بالفيديو على قناتي في اليوتيوب 
إن شاء الله يحوز على رضاكم​ 
و ارجو ألا تبخلوا علي بالإقتراحات​ 
http://www.youtube.com/user/EngBandar1http://www.dbaasco.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http://www.youtube.com/user/EngBandar1​ 
تم تنزيل ثلاث دروس حتى الآن​ 
سوف يتم تنزيل روابط البرنامج قريبا إن شاء الله​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (10 يوليو 2010)

من هنا تزيل البرنامج 
روابط البرنامج
عبارة عن 12 جزء 
حجم الجزء الواحد 23.84 م 


http://www.2shared.com/file/94EccEIG/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/MPWmAgLM/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/IQrKP-AQ/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/zWh_yRb2/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/7Ye6NAWP/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/HMjsZB28/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/S7C9Ombk/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/H0ODMtP5/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/F2VsvHwv/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/HBh7oRGZ/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/3eBKi8kc/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/6HrrUnMB/Orcad_Family_Release_92_Lite_E.html


كلمة فك الضغط
Eng_Bandar​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (11 يوليو 2010)

أين الإقتراحات ؟؟

باقتراحاتكم نخرج الموضوع بأفضل حُلة ​


----------



## ghostdie90 (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم .


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (12 يوليو 2010)

اين باقى الدروس 
و شكرا على المجهود المتميز


----------



## Eng_Bandar (16 يوليو 2010)

سعد محمد سعد حسن قال:


> اين باقى الدروس
> و شكرا على المجهود المتميز


 
تم تنزيل درس جديد 

صبرك علي​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (22 يوليو 2010)

وينكم يا شباب وين الاقتراحات


----------



## Eng_Bandar (29 يوليو 2010)

لا حياة لمن تنادي


----------



## هند هلالى (30 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك يا اخى
لقد كنت بحاجة الى تلك الدروس
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mina anwer (11 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله أخي الكريم على مجهودك، سامحني إن طلبت منك أو من أي من إخواننا لو قام برفع البرنامج مرة أخرى*


----------



## العيون الدامعة (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------

